# Here he is!



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Here we go, First a full tank shot!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

And here he is with his 2 7' RB's. They are pals! No fighting at all!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

damn that thing is a fu*king monster. How much can that suckers eat.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

And a closeup! Oh and ONe last Thing. With good news comes bad news. ONe of my 3' Piraya is really sick. I am starting a topic about him with pics in the disease forum, SO, go help me out please!
Here is the link:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=23&t=9697


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Holy sheeeeet!!! Nice monster.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

awesome!!









he is huge


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

2 words.... Bad Ass


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, holy shibby


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

haha Thanks! He is Awesome! The thing that amazes me is his war wounds... They have healed VERY quickly over the weekend, but man, I wanna know what did that to him. Jeeezz, It musta be one MEAN fish.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm speechless!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Looks f*cking awesome


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Here is one more, Really good color!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

speechless.........................


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

The beast









kane


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn , that's nice


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

HoLy CRaP!!!!







How much did that thing run ya???? That's the biggest Piraya Ive ever seen!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

That is a badass!!!









Im gonna referre you and your pic to anyone who doubts that Pirayas arent the best Ps to own!! Great p/u!!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Big Monster


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah he was Pricey... but as you all said well worth it. I agree Rhomzilla after getting him I truley realized how badass Piraya's are! I can't wait for my 3 little guys to get that big.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

god dam thats sweet


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

how sh*t that could eat my dog in one bite.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

NICE


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

very nice. I mean, thats f*cking awesome!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

forgot how much did you pay for the Monster


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> forgot how much did you pay for the Monster


Let's just say enough for a brand new 240 gallon set-up w/ everything.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

hahaha, good one LL, Subtle!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

damn that is one huge ass fish you got there and it is quite amazing i can definately you are the man thats is the biggest piraya i have ever seen and it still has its colour.
what ever it cost it has got to be worth every penny.
i salute you






























i also forgot i have been waiting for you to get those pics up with great anticipation it makes me glad to own a piraya and getting it shipped all the way to england from the usa, i cant wait till its even 10'' never mind 14''

dixon


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

*BEAUTIFUL*

Do you think he could swallow one of those reds whole?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I hope he can't swallow one of them whole! But I doubt it, they are tough reds! And Dixon what is you name on the UK club? What collection on the UK club is yours? And yeah you'll sh*t you pants when yours gets that big!


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

That is one of the coolest things that I've ever seen. (Quote)


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

NICE SWEET!!! BUT IM SUPRISED HE DOESNT PICK ON THE SMALLER P'S


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

omg!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Mother of God i´m speechless...





















!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

what size tank is that thing in? awesome fish man!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

He is in a 110G Long. VERY LONG. Plus all thats in there with him is 2 reds.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

OMFG. No more words necessary!


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

So how much does he eat? Does he have room to swim fast in that tank? I bet he can swim pretty fast. He could probably jump out anytime he wants. My cat scared my Spilo the other day and it jumped up and actually lifted the lid on my tank hood, I can imagine what that monster could do.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I know it's impressive that he is 14 inches long, but I am most impressed on how thick and tall he is. That is the coolest P I have ever seen. Even though he is twice the length of the other P's, he looks about 4 times the size of them.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

i hate you gary busey








j/k congrats man that thing has some frickn nuts on em'


----------



## 42comb42 (Jul 21, 2003)

WOW!!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> So how much does he eat? Does he have room to swim fast in that tank? I bet he can swim pretty fast. He could probably jump out anytime he wants. My cat scared my Spilo the other day and it jumped up and actually lifted the lid on my tank hood, I can imagine what that monster could do.


 Yeah he probably could, but I have mad it hard for him to do that, I have two heavy sheets of plexiglass and 4 pieces of floating driftwood, all in one corner which has become his stoop. He's kinda sedintary, only times he moves fast is for food. But he does swim around and they reds follow him, it's kinda funny. All I do for food, is the same as My other P's, just WAY bigger chunks. I get Stewing beef every 2nd time for a treat, they LOVE that stuff. I also am meaning to try Beef Liver!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I know it's impressive that he is 14 inches long, but I am most impressed on how thick and tall he is. That is the coolest P I have ever seen. Even though he is twice the length of the other P's, he looks about 4 times the size of them.


 Yeah that also blew my mind. I thought he was ONLY 7' Bigger, But man with that extra 7' comes alot of meat and height. He sure is one thick fish. Truely amazing those piraya!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

How much was he?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Impressive Fish you have there! So what was the magic price?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i simply can't believe that monster







you da man............. you must be fricken excited dude


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

He was Expensive... Bout 1G Canadian.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

garybusey said:


> thomisdead said:
> 
> 
> > So how much does he eat? Does he have room to swim fast in that tank? I bet he can swim pretty fast. He could probably jump out anytime he wants. My cat scared my Spilo the other day and it jumped up and actually lifted the lid on my tank hood, I can imagine what that monster could do.
> ...


 Very nice! Man thats one big guy







I get stewing beef also, and cut it into strips. My fish tear it up.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

makes those reds look like nothing








btw congrats and it is WELL worth it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

garybusey said:


> He was Expensive... Bout 1G Canadian.


 how much is that U.S. dollars


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> QUOTE (garybusey @ Jul 30 2003, 12:17 PM)
> He was Expensive... Bout 1G Canadian.
> 
> how much is that U.S. dollars


$711.34 US


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Holy sh*t man!!! nice job !!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

thats a bad ass fish man...wonder how old he is...
oh ya...nice stand u got for that tank too!







j/k


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

That piraya would look really nice with Al's monster tern! Nice piraya by the way!


----------

